# Sound Deadener....?



## Acetaminophen (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been doing some research on some sound deadening, I just put an cat back exhaust it's a flow master thunder series...on my truck the other day and it is a bit loud for my taste, I can't hear my music very well and it rumbles everything in my truck when I step on the gas. 
I have seen a couple people using frost king duct insulator as a means to reduce vibration and act as a sound deadener has anyone had any luck with this? It is fairly cheap about $50 for a 100 foot roll at Lowes. If I apply 2 or three layers of this stuff would it be comparable to the Dynamat that people use? 
Looking for a cost effective way to reduce the vibration and cut down on the noise.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i have no clue on this one i know dynamat is good.


----------



## Acetaminophen (Mar 1, 2010)

Eh, I have read that some people have had great luck with frost king....just not sure how great....


----------



## Dragonstar982 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am assuming that you are going to lay this in the cabin and not try to wrap the exhaust pipes with it (not a good idea as the pipes might get to be higher temp than the capacity of the wrap).

Not sure on the sound deadening quality I think it should help a good bit to reduce it.

I have to wonder if it will boost your a/c and heater output by insulating the cabin. 

But if you didn't want a louder exhaust why did you install the thunder series they were designed for that throaty rumble.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I also recommend Dynamat but agree with Dragonstar. Why make it louder if you don't like it?


----------

